# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Thursday's gossip column

## badboy rulzzzz

TRANSFER & OTHER DOMESTIC RUMOURS
Manchester United are set to sign Benfica's £5m-rated Portugal midfielder Armando Petit, who says he has been offered a contract by the Old Trafford club. (Various) 

Eidur Gudjohnsen insisted he was forced out of Chelsea after completing his move to European champions Barcelona. (The Sun) 

Manchester City boss Stuart Pearce is ready to offer Quinton Fortune a two-year deal after his move to Celtic collapsed. (Various) 

Leeds want to sign Tottenham's Republic of Ireland midfielder Andy Reid on loan for a year. (Daily Mirror) 

Wigan are to reward Scotland international Lee McCulloch with a new contract to keep him away from the transfer vultures. (Daily Mirror) 

The Latics plan to offer up to £4m for Newcastle winger James Milner, who is also wanted by Aston Villa. (The Independent, The Times) 

Wigan boss Paul Jewell is also keen on Birmingham striker Emile Heskey, Ajax midfielder Denny Landzaat and a loan deal for Liverpool goalkeeper Chris Kirkland. (The Independent) 

Niall Quinn's consortium expect a final decision on Monday over their £80m takeover of Sunderland. (Daily Express) 

Former Paris St Germain coach Luiz Fernandez says his protégé Paul le Guen will struggle in Europe with Rangers because Scottish football is too weak. (Daily Record) 

Le Guen plans to bring in PSG keeper Lionel Letizi after turning down the chance to sign Fabien Barthez. (Daily Record) 


Back to top 

GERMANY GOSSIP
Portsmouth boss Harry Redknapp has launched an amazing attack on teenage Arsenal striker Theo Walcott - whom he managed at Southampton - saying "he's not good enough" for England. (Daily Mirror) 

Trinidad & Tobago's preparations for their showdown with England have been disrupted by a row over bonuses they are still owed for qualifying for the World Cup. (Daily Mirror) 

Sweden skipper Olof Mellberg has refused to apologise to team-mate Freddie Ljungberg for their bust-up following the goalless draw with Trinidad & Tobago. (Daily Mirror) 

South Korea striker Ahn Jung Hwan has received an offer from a Premiership club after talks with Hearts came to an end. (The Independent) 

Czech Republic striker Milan Baros will find out on Monday whether his World Cup is over because of a foot injury. (Daily Telegraph, The Times) 


Back to top 

WORLD CUP FUNNIES

Back to top 
Angola chiefs have employed a sports psychologist to work with the team but say the players refuse to take him seriously. (Various) 

Ecuador have gone a step further and brought in an Amazonian witch doctor to help them progress in the tournament. (Daily Telegraph) 

Ukraine have been kept awake by frogs living near their lakeside hotel. Defender Vladislav Vaschyuk said: "We will take fishing rods to hunt these frogs." (The Sun) 

Defender Mauro Camoranesi has admitted he does not know the words to the Italian national anthem and refers to the Argentinean version as "my own". (Various)

----------

